# To tyler



## michal_cohen (Dec 14, 2006)

i just found this song in the internet and wanted to shar:


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, Michal that song is beautiful! It totally fits you guys! I'm sure Tyler will love it!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 14, 2006)

:4: :4:   :lovelovee: :lovelovee: :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 14, 2006)

Well said!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2006)

Awww, how sweet! I'm sure Tyler will love it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't have speakers unfortunately. The lyrics are really sweet.

I'm sure Tyler will love the song.


----------



## Geek (Dec 14, 2006)

NIce song

But.................you posted this in the sex forum.

Are you telling us something about your first meeting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> hehehe

EDIT: my bad, it's in love/rel forum lmao!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 14, 2006)

awwwwww


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 14, 2006)

This is so sweet!


----------



## LVA (Dec 14, 2006)

lmao, I wonder what's on T's mind .....

cute song michal


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 14, 2006)

that's a great song! or is it a poem?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

Awwwwww, this is sweet Michal, he'll love it!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 14, 2006)

lol

thats a cute poem.


----------



## Geek (Dec 15, 2006)

Miniblinds! lol


----------



## LilDee (Dec 15, 2006)

aaww, thats so cute! i'm sure he'll love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 15, 2006)

Too cute!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 15, 2006)

Michal I think you should marry me hah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much sweets. That was so nice of you  Your are the greatest. That was just awesome!!! Now I need to find something great for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I will give it to you when I get to Israel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 15, 2006)

you are so sweet

i love you more then anything

:inlove: :inlove: :inlove: :inlove3: :roflmao: :roflmao: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f: :1f:


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 15, 2006)

Aww, how sweet Michal!! I am so excited for you two!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 15, 2006)

How sweet! Im so happy for the love you two guys have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## TylerD (Dec 15, 2006)

I was laughing at what Tony said to hahaha silly willy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Hey once I get to Israel I aint leaving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I should be a cop down there haha so I dont have to leave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 15, 2006)

you are so perfect

i love you

:1f: :1f: :1f:


----------

